# ISPConfig3 Handbuch



## Pionier (17. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> =====================================================
> *** New! The ISPConfig 3 manual is now available! ***
> 
> Version 1.0 for ISPConfig 3.0.3 (Date: 09/30/2010)
> ...


Wird es auch eine deutsche Version geben?


----------



## Till (17. Okt. 2010)

Bis jetzt ist noch keine deutsche Version geplant. Ob wir noch eine schreiben werden hängt von der Nachfrage ab.


----------



## Pionier (17. Okt. 2010)

OK, ich würde es aber begrüßen, wenn es eine deutsche Version erstellt wird und hoffe auf eine große Nachfrage.


----------



## Le-Seaw (17. Okt. 2010)

ich würde auch eine nehmen


----------



## PierreR32 (1. Nov. 2010)

Würde ich auch sehr gegrüßen. 
Dafür zahle ich dann auch gerne 

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## SAVERSERVER (2. Nov. 2010)

ja, mir währe ein deutsche auch lieber 

kann man schon eine Anzahlung schicken ;-)


Nachdem, wenn es je eine deutsche geben sollte, die auf jedenfall noch länger dauert, habe ich mir mal die englische geholt.
*SEHR EMPFEHLENSWERT* 

Danke Till für die gute Arbeit ;-)


----------



## bravesurfer (8. Nov. 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin erst seit wenigen Stunden ISPConfig3 Nutzer. Umso mehr hätte ich an einem deutschsprachigen, kostenpflichtigen Handbuch Interesse.

Gruß

BraveSurfer


----------



## Quest (9. Nov. 2010)

Die englische steht bei mir gerade noch auf der Warteliste mit 'kaufen oder nicht kaufen'.
Eine deutsche hätte ich vermutlich schon lang gekauft.
Wie ist eigentlich das Copyright des Handbuchs?
Ist es erlaubt Auszüge daraus (administratives müssen die ja wirklich nicht wissen) an Kunden weiterzugeben?


----------



## F4RR3LL (9. Nov. 2010)

Zitat von Quest:


> Wie ist eigentlich das Copyright des Handbuchs?
> Ist es erlaubt Auszüge daraus (administratives müssen die ja wirklich nicht wissen) an Kunden weiterzugeben?





> Copyright Information
> The ISPConfig 3 manual is protected by copyright. *No part of the manual may be reproduced, adapted, translated, or made available to a third party in any form by any process (electronic or otherwise) without the written specific consent of projektfarm GmbH*. You may keep backup copies of the manual in digital or printed form for your personal use. All rights reserved.
> This means it is not allowed to redistribute the ISPConfig 3 manual in any form (for example by offering it as a download on your web site). Your copy of the ISPConfig 3 manual will be personalized with your real name (or HowtoForge username) and email address.
> If you are an ISP and need multiple copies (e.g. for your clients), please contact us (info@projektfarm.de), and we will find a solution.


Zu deutsch.. darfste nicht. Für Dich selber darfste es kopieren.


----------



## Quest (9. Nov. 2010)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 
Muss ich wohl noch mal üben ...
Danke


----------



## closed (11. Nov. 2010)

Hab es mir auch gekauft. Kann es nur empfehlen. DAs hilft einige Dinge besser zu verstehen...

Danke für die gute Arbeit


----------



## bravesurfer (2. Jan. 2011)

Hab es nun auch mal in englischer Version erstanden, wirklich super und sehr ausführlich. Allerdings würde ich ebenfalls eine deutsche Übersetzung bevorzugen!


----------



## gOOvER (2. Feb. 2011)

Wie wäre es, wenn man ne Community Edition online als Wiki erstellt?? Ich meine User schreiben das Handbuch?? Wenn wer interesse daran hat, kann sich gerne melden, wie man das bewerkstelligen kann. ich würde auch das ganze drumherum incl Domain stellen.


----------



## F4RR3LL (2. Feb. 2011)

http://ispc-wiki.org/ sowas?? .... schwer da Mitschreiber zu finden


----------



## gOOvER (2. Feb. 2011)

Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> http://ispc-wiki.org/ sowas?? .... schwer da Mitschreiber zu finden


Naja, ob man das fortlaufende Dokumentation nennen kann; ich weiss net. Mein Fall ist diese Art der Informationsverwaltung nicht.


----------

